# كتابة التقاريراليومية في مواقع العمل (pipeline)



## tarek495 (1 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الكرام ما هي الطريقة التقنية لكتابة التقارير اليومية في مواقع العمل (pipeline) اي الاعمال المنجزة و تقدم وتيرة الاعمال يوميا و حبذا لو كان هناك مثال بالانجليزية لاحد التقارير المنجزة .


----------



## asal_80_77 (11 مارس 2012)

التقرير انواع وبتختلف من موقع لموقع حدد بظبط طلبك وانا هبعتلك التقرير الازمه ان شاء الله وربنا يقدرني واسعدك


----------



## ali_sgc (22 مارس 2012)

*what the reports types you need*



tarek495 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني الكرام ما هي الطريقة التقنية لكتابة التقارير اليومية في مواقع العمل (pipeline) اي الاعمال المنجزة و تقدم وتيرة الاعمال يوميا و حبذا لو كان هناك مثال بالانجليزية لاحد التقارير المنجزة .



what the reports types you need: 
excuavation report
stringing report
welding report
NDt report
lowering report
backfilling report
hydrotest report
commisining report
start up report


----------



## jimy76 (24 مارس 2012)

i need for hydrotest procedure for pipeline and than u


----------



## ghaith12 (24 مارس 2012)

*الرجاء من الاخوة التعريف بكل انواع التقارير ولو تعريف بسيط..*

السلام عليكم ,ارجو تزويدنا ولو بتعاريف بسيطة عن انواع التقارير التي ذكرها الاعضاء...مشكورين جدا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ali_sgc (25 مارس 2012)

*على الرحب والسعة، انظر الى المرفق*

مشاهدة المرفق Hydrostatic test. Check List.docمشاهدة المرفق Post-Hydrostatic Test Check List.docمشاهدة المرفق Pre-Hydrostatic Test Check List.docمشاهدة المرفق Hydrostatic test. Check List.docمشاهدة المرفق Post-Hydrostatic Test Check List.docمشاهدة المرفق Pre-Hydrostatic Test Check List.doc


jimy76 قال:


> i need for hydrotest procedure for pipeline and than u


----------



## الاسطى محمد (26 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jimy76 (5 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## jimy76 (5 أبريل 2012)

I need the detail for this procedure and norm


----------



## jimy76 (5 أبريل 2012)

Please i need the procedure for maintenance ans inspection of valve


----------



## رمزة الزبير (6 أبريل 2012)

نرفق لكم بعض الملفات عن تقارير الإختبارات الغير الهدامة وإختبارات اللحام . أسألكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق.


----------



## العقيد07 (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ali_sgc (10 أبريل 2012)

dear sir
Please tell me what you main by detailes , i need more information about your requirments
regards


----------



## me1212 (19 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## سليمان1 (26 أبريل 2012)

مجهود رائع جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## jimy76 (7 مايو 2012)

i need for hydrotest procedure for undergrouand pipeline and thank u


----------



## المذود (26 ديسمبر 2012)

أعمل في مشروع محطة تحلية مياه بإستخدام التناضح العكسي وبحاجة لإعداد تقارير عمل للتنفيذ خصوصا لل testing & commissioning


----------



## elyas0607 (8 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اخي العزيز ان تضيف نسخ من كل التقارير المذكوره اكون منون


----------



## حمزه داغ (31 أغسطس 2013)

اخي الكريم ممكن طريقة أعمال المطلوبة لل pipeline اي pipeline procedure or method statement ولتقارير التالية
welding report
NDt report
lowering report
backfilling report
hydrotest report
commisining report
start up repor
​


----------

